# RN, BSN, Coder



## coder17 (May 7, 2009)

I am a Registered Nurse, BSN, CPC. In addition to my three years clinical experience, I have performed chart reviews for one year. I am familiar with HCCs, CRGs, and ICD9 coding. 

Email: rntrap@verizon.net


----------

